
Smart Learning Internet Security Device Guards the Connected Home - cujoeinaras
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/don-t-get-hacked-get-cujo/x/11542694#/story
======
cujoeinaras
We at CUJO announced a smart device that guards all of your connected home
devices from hacks. It’s simple to start with no installation necessary. CUJO
blocks malware, viruses, phishing attempts, and hacks. You get an app that
alerts you anytime your devices are in danger. Best of all, you can get it for
only $49 when you back the CUJO Indiegogo campaign.

The days of protecting your home with just an alarm system or Antivirus are
over. If you have a TV, a smartphone, or even a baby monitor at home, then you
are an easy target for cyber criminals. It takes 20 minutes before criminals
attempt to hack your newly connected devices. More often than not, they
succeed.

Why is it important to get extra Internet security for your home? Criminal
hackers break into your home devices to steal your identity, watch your
cameras, access your financial info, and worse. Kids and older adults are
especially susceptible to falling victim for stalkers and impersonators. Your
home is full of smart devices but Antivirus software is built to only protect
your PC so it is ineffective in most cases. And firewalls are outdated the
moment they ship. Your Internet of Things need security. CUJO continuously
adapts to guard your entire home Internet.

So checkout CUJO today and help us build momentum with our crowdfunding
campaign!

